# Wedding Photography - Starting from the Groundup



## ddbowdoin (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey all,

I have read through many threads and posts and this is a great forum full of many knowledgeable people. 

I am looking to start a small wedding photography operation. I've always been interested in photography, and feel that I have a pretty solid eye.

I am just wondering what all of you would do / buy if you had to start from the ground up.

1.) what was the process you went through to establish a website?
2.) what equipment did you find absolutely necessary?

I currently have a Nikon D80 w / Nikkor 50mm f1.8, Tokina 11-16mm f2.8


----------



## bazooka (Dec 20, 2010)

"Get ready, 'cause it's comin'!" - Tony Horton

I don't really have anything to contribute as I am neither a pro nor a business starter/owner, nor am I that great at my hobby of photography.  I just wanted to point out that your post makes it sound like you just picked up a camera and decided to start a photography business.  "Say it ain't so, Joe!"

I just felt like quoting people.  Again, apologies.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 20, 2010)

ddbowdoin, with the economy how it is, there are a lot of people got laid off. Plus there are a lot of stay at home moms who want to earn extra $$ in the weekends. The market is saturated with new photographers shooting with minimal equipment. It is not going to be an easy ride, but it is possible. You will need $$ for equipment, softwares, etc. It will be a lot better too if you are a computer wiz with the digital age. Good luck!


----------



## ddbowdoin (Dec 20, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> ddbowdoin, with the economy how it is, there are a lot of people got laid off. Plus there are a lot of stay at home moms who want to earn extra $$ in the weekends. The market is saturated with new photographers shooting with minimal equipment. It is not going to be an easy ride, but it is possible. You will need $$ for equipment, softwares, etc. It will be a lot better too if you are a computer wiz with the digital age. Good luck!


 

I'm pretty confident with PS and am very handy with post-processing software.


----------



## waynegz1 (Dec 20, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> ddbowdoin, with the economy how it is, there are a lot of people got laid off. Plus there are a lot of stay at home moms who want to earn extra $$ in the weekends. The market is saturated with new photographers shooting with minimal equipment. It is not going to be an easy ride, but it is possible. You will need $$ for equipment, softwares, etc. It will be a lot better too if you are a computer wiz with the digital age. Good luck!


 

This is soo true. equipment and software will set you apart from the others.  I have plenty of people in my city who edit with unprofesisonal programs, and have the most entry level camears.  Dont get me wrong, you dont need the top of the line equipment, just the know how and confidence.  Here in Texas, if you are not confident while presenting to your clients, they will literally walk out on you. I've seen it happen.  Get out there and practice, I attended some weddings for friends and family for free, just to gain experience. Plus, being a second shooter


----------



## KmH (Dec 20, 2010)

ddbowdoin said:


> .....I am just wondering what all of you would do / buy if you had to start from the ground up......



Write a business/marketing plan.
Make sure I have a very good technical understanding of how digital photography works, and a good technical understanding of how to produce the products I will be offering to clients.
Make sure I have the business acumen and salesmanship skills necessary for managing, and sustaining a profitable business.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 20, 2010)

> 1. Write a business/marketing plan.
> 2. Make sure I have a very good technical understanding of how digital photography works, and a good technical understanding of how to produce the products I will be offering to clients.
> 3. Make sure I have the business acumen and salesmanship skills necessary for managing, and sustaining a profitable business.


Included in this, figure out how you are going to market yourself.  Just having a website isn't enough, especially if you are just starting out and don't already have a client base / word of mouth advertising.  Figure out how to get your site seen, including getting it a high rank on Google etc.


----------



## ddbowdoin (Dec 20, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> > 1. Write a business/marketing plan.
> > 2. Make sure I have a very good technical understanding of how digital photography works, and a good technical understanding of how to produce the products I will be offering to clients.
> > 3. Make sure I have the business acumen and salesmanship skills necessary for managing, and sustaining a profitable business.
> 
> ...


 

I am in the process or researching the creation of an effective website... then, I am going to try and work my way onto theknot.com which has a great resource feature where people can search for photographers by city... Boston has a few pages, and ALL are very expensive.  I understand what people are paying for, but there has to be a % of the constituency who simply cannot afford 5K for photos.  I'd like to be there one day, but I will undercut and work for pennies to get my name out there.  At the end of the day, I am not looking for a quick buck... I have a full time job, this is something I want to do for pure love, I love sharing images with people who are so accustomed to cell phone quality pictures.  I'd love to make money but I am taking baby steps here, I'm not looking for the latest get rich quick scheme... just some honest advice.  People had to start somewhere, correct?


----------



## KmH (Dec 20, 2010)

ddbowdoin said:


> .... , but I will undercut and work for pennies to get my name out there....


That is the reason most photography business' fail. &#8593; &#8593; &#8593; &#8593; &#8593;


----------



## ddbowdoin (Dec 20, 2010)

KmH said:


> ddbowdoin said:
> 
> 
> > .... , but I will undercut and work for pennies to get my name out there....
> ...


 
if I were posting this under the premise that this venture of mine would constitute 100% of my earned income I may have already checked myself into the loonie house...

I would certainly be a weekend warrior, and if some time down the road the stars alligned... just maybe I could make such an operation full time. But for now, I will hold my full time job in finance.


----------



## orljustin (Dec 20, 2010)

ddbowdoin said:


> I am in the process or researching the creation of an effective website... then, I am going to try and work my way onto theknot.com which has a great resource feature where people can search for photographers by city... Boston has a few pages, and ALL are very expensive.  I understand what people are paying for, but there has to be a % of the constituency who simply cannot afford 5K for photos.  I'd like to be there one day, but I will undercut and work for pennies to get my name out there.  At the end of the day, I am not looking for a quick buck... I have a full time job, this is something I want to do for pure love, I love sharing images with people who are so accustomed to cell phone quality pictures.  I'd love to make money but I am taking baby steps here, I'm not looking for the latest get rich quick scheme... just some honest advice.  People had to start somewhere, correct?



I want to be a surgeon!  I've got a real steady hand, and I've found some office space.  I even have been trying to work my way onto cutmeopen.com .  I know people who simply cannot afford 5K for a real surgeon and equipment, but with the paring knife and sewing kit I bought last week, I should be able to give better service on the cheap than the guy down the street with a piece of broken glass and some duct tape.  I don't have any experience, but I should be able to learn on the job...

So, what should I do next to achieve my dream?

LOL!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 20, 2010)

orljustin said:


> ddbowdoin said:
> 
> 
> > I am in the process or researching the creation of an effective website... then, I am going to try and work my way onto theknot.com which has a great resource feature where people can search for photographers by city... Boston has a few pages, and ALL are very expensive.  I understand what people are paying for, but there has to be a % of the constituency who simply cannot afford 5K for photos.  I'd like to be there one day, but I will undercut and work for pennies to get my name out there.  At the end of the day, I am not looking for a quick buck... I have a full time job, this is something I want to do for pure love, I love sharing images with people who are so accustomed to cell phone quality pictures.  I'd love to make money but I am taking baby steps here, I'm not looking for the latest get rich quick scheme... just some honest advice.  People had to start somewhere, correct?
> ...



Gosh, when looked at from that point of view, this newbie wedding photography business doesn't sound so good...

Man, what a buzz-kill you are!


----------



## ddbowdoin (Dec 20, 2010)

orljustin said:


> ddbowdoin said:
> 
> 
> > I am in the process or researching the creation of an effective website... then, I am going to try and work my way onto theknot.com which has a great resource feature where people can search for photographers by city... Boston has a few pages, and ALL are very expensive. I understand what people are paying for, but there has to be a % of the constituency who simply cannot afford 5K for photos. I'd like to be there one day, but I will undercut and work for pennies to get my name out there. At the end of the day, I am not looking for a quick buck... I have a full time job, this is something I want to do for pure love, I love sharing images with people who are so accustomed to cell phone quality pictures. I'd love to make money but I am taking baby steps here, I'm not looking for the latest get rich quick scheme... just some honest advice. People had to start somewhere, correct?
> ...


 
your arrogant response is beyond ignorant...


----------



## SageMark (Dec 20, 2010)

Well, before you go out with a Nikon d80 and think you are going to shoot 4,500 weekend weddings, there are some things to know. and I don't know if all that information can be poured into this thread. If so, it would certainly be an epic one. No, you don't need a degree to shoot a camera, but where you are talking about taking it, you certainly need all of that knowledge.

1. Local workshops and Google are your friend. Online tutorials. Books (Bryan Peterson's Understanding Exposure, & more).
2. Practice Practice Practice, then some more. Join a photography club.
3. Post your shots here, and we'll critic them.

Once you start walking down this road, you'll know how long of a journey it will be. Don't expect to hit the ground running this wedding season. There is an episode of Judge Brown floating around on the web. There's a lesson there somewhere as well.

As far as gear, d700 or a markii, but you will need 2 of them. Good luck.


----------



## ddbowdoin (Dec 20, 2010)

SageMark said:


> Well, before you go out with a Nikon d80 and think you are going to shoot 4,500 weekend weddings, there are some things to know. and I don't know if all that information can be poured into this thread. If so, it would certainly be an epic one. No, you don't need a degree to shoot a camera, but where you are talking about taking it, you certainly need all of that knowledge.
> 
> 1. Local workshops and Google are your friend. Online tutorials. Books (Bryan Peterson's Understanding Exposure, & more).
> 2. Practice Practice Practice, then some more. Join a photography club.
> ...


 

I'll have to post up some shots tonight, I have a feeling I came across as someone who just went to best buy and bought a camera this past weekend... that is not the case.


----------



## bazooka (Dec 20, 2010)

Just when I think a guy is gonna get flamed, people are supportive.  I just don't understand this forum sometimes.  

Anyway, if you're an experienced shooter and have business know-how, you have an advantage over most.  I look foward to seeing your work.


----------



## orljustin (Dec 20, 2010)

ddbowdoin said:


> your arrogant response is beyond ignorant...



No, actually, it's called an analogy, and it's pretty close to reality.

Well here, then, try this:
Let me google that for you


----------



## ddbowdoin (Dec 21, 2010)

orljustin said:


> ddbowdoin said:
> 
> 
> > your arrogant response is beyond ignorant...
> ...


 
yes, an analogy between pressing a shutter release and holding somones life in your palm... very bright response, your education must be exceedingly advanced.


----------



## Claire Pacelli (Dec 23, 2010)

ddbowdoin said:


> orljustin said:
> 
> 
> > ddbowdoin said:
> ...


 
Ok not saying you meant it as such, but a wedding is one of the the most important events in a persons life second to having a child. It is much bigger than just pressing a shutter release button, it is capturing the essence of the marriage to come, of the relationship, of the day! I understand your goal, I have the same, but consider something less important first. Engagement sessions, newborns, senior photo's... find a wedding photographer out of your area and offer to intern/second shoot. Plus, one camera WILL NOT DO! You need a camera and a backup camera. If heaven forbid one thing goes wrong ie: flash stops working, shutter locks, you drop your camera, your up the creek without a paddle.

Start practicing on family and friends, if someone is getting married (assuming the paid photographer doesnt have a contract stating no 2nd shooter) shadow shoot their wedding. 

Plus, you need to create a bank account for your business, figure out your state business/tax laws, make a business and marketing plan, get a good base portfolio, make a contract for clients, get insurance for liability... and the list goes on.

The reason people are taking your inquiry so lightly is because your presenting yourself as someone without a respect for the levity of the job you want to undertake. 

Most importantly, a second camera is a must.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Dec 23, 2010)

I think it all comes down to love. If you've never given your camera a big hug, and kissed it....you're probably not going to succeed no matter what the economy.


----------



## Phil Holland (Dec 23, 2010)

No one has mentioned a few important things.

You need a business license.
A business checking account.
Register with your state comptroller.
You must collect sales tax on behalf of your state and remit them them quarterly.

Also, you must have experience and be able to provide assurance that you will do more than create a couple of good images.  You have to know that you have the creative and technical knowhow to create inspired wedding images for 8-10 hours straight.

Good luck!


----------



## KmH (Dec 23, 2010)

Phil Holland said:


> No one has mentioned a few important things.
> 
> You need a business license.
> A business checking account.
> ...


Oh, there is even more than that.


----------



## Phil Holland (Dec 27, 2010)

KmH said:


> Phil Holland said:
> 
> 
> > No one has mentioned a few important things.
> ...



So true!  Just trying to draw a contrast between a hobby and a business.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 27, 2010)

Selective coloring can take you far..

Sorry.. just trying to be funny.

I'm still trying to understand when to add sales tax (vs providing service) and how to give it to the state.  Im transfering to zenfolio right now and I cad add sales tax.


----------



## KmH (Dec 27, 2010)

:addpics:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 27, 2010)

Emily Emily.. You cant relate. People dont flame you  doesnt matter what you do or what stupid questions you ask  .



erose86 said:


> ddbowdoin said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have to post up some shots tonight, I have a feeling I came across as someone who just went to best buy and bought a camera this past weekend... that is not the case.
> ...


----------



## red1013 (Jan 6, 2011)

As far as your dream goes go for it!!!! We all had to start our buisness some time. Just know when shootin a wedding you only get one shot at it so be sure you know what you are doing and have the ability to do it without thinking about it. as far as equipment goes you'll need
2 high quality camera bodies w/decent iso ratings
I use fast lenses with continuous aperatures like f2.8 all the way through your zoom


----------



## gsgary (Jan 7, 2011)

ddbowdoin said:


> SageMark said:
> 
> 
> > Well, before you go out with a Nikon d80 and think you are going to shoot 4,500 weekend weddings, there are some things to know. and I don't know if all that information can be poured into this thread. If so, it would certainly be an epic one. No, you don't need a degree to shoot a camera, but where you are talking about taking it, you certainly need all of that knowledge.
> ...




I hope they are good because if not you are going to get a right roasting :lmao:


----------



## ghpham (Jan 9, 2011)

gsgary said:


> ddbowdoin said:
> 
> 
> > SageMark said:
> ...


 
I doubt he's coming back to post any pics.


----------



## ddbowdoin (Jan 12, 2011)

ghpham said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > ddbowdoin said:
> ...



Hey everyone... I apologize for just dropping off the face of the earth.  It was not intentional, I was dealing with some very serious personal issues that kept me away from any form of personal interests and had to care for a family member.  Luckily all is well and I am back... better late than ever right? :meh:

Here are a few samples... any advice and criticism is welcome! I know there are many great eyes on here so I really appreciate it.
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5161/5348239634_d7f937ec04_z.jpg


----------



## orljustin (Jan 14, 2011)

#1 Odd highlight on chin.  Strange pose.  No particular reason to B&W it.  Over processed.
#2 Why is she on a ladder in a field with a purse?  Blow highlights on dress.  Face underexposed.  Foot and hand cut off.
#3 Ok image of woman reading a book.  White balance off a bit.


----------



## Claire Pacelli (Jan 14, 2011)

I am learning a lot from this forum and to echo what I have learned so far. 

1. Don't overprocess you want things to look as natural as possible.
2. Be aware of lighting and limbs. Backlight is nice, maybe a reflector to light up her face, shoot wider to get all body parts in the photo, then crop close.
3. Make sure objects aren't growing out of your subjects head.

These are small errors I see in my own photos and would suggest to be aware of in your own shooting =)

Goodluck


----------



## ddbowdoin (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you for all the C&C so far... really appreciate it.


----------



## cliffy13 (Jan 20, 2011)

3 pages in and it amazes me that nobody has mentioned the very first thing I was told as an assistant to a wedding photographer.
Can you get on with and handle people because if you cant wedding photography is not for you.

Remember that you be spending many hours on the big day having to handle crowds of potentially hundreds of people and keep the happy couple relaxed on the most stressfull day of their lives,you need to work with registrars or church ministers and hotel managers and car drivers all of whom will blame you if timings go off and turn to you if they need the couple to kill some time as the meal is a bit late etc etc.

So if you can say yes to all that you are on the right road


----------



## KmH (Jan 20, 2011)

The lighting in all 3 is poorly done. Addressing the lighting only -

#1 - Dappled sunlight makes for poor photos. In this type of situation a diffuser is placed between the subject and the sunlight, in effect creating shade. Strobe light is then used to light the subject and visually separate the subject from the background. (light advances, dark recedes)

#2 - The subject is back lit, requiring fill lighting (reflected, strobed, preferably both) to properly expose the subject. By using strobed lighting the background can be made darker than the subject so the subject 'pops'. At the least, strobed lighting allows balancing the bright background with the shaded subject. (light advances, dark recedes)

#3 - The lamp light is overexposed. Again, strobed lighting allows control of 2 exposures:

the ambient light exposure
the strobed light exposure
You will need to use strobed lighting to shoot quality wedding images. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photographic_lighting



> Fill flash or "fill-in flash" describes flash used to supplement ambient light in order *to illuminate a subject close to the camera* *that would otherwise be in shade relative to the rest of the scene*. The flash unit is set to expose the subject correctly at a given aperture, while shutter speed is calculated to correctly expose for the background or ambient light at that aperture setting.


----------



## starseed1116 (Jan 21, 2011)

red1013 said:


> As far as your dream goes go for it!!!! We all had to start our buisness some time. Just know when shootin a wedding you only get one shot at it so be sure you know what you are doing and have the ability to do it without thinking about it. as far as equipment goes you'll need
> 2 high quality camera bodies w/decent iso ratings
> I use fast lenses with continuous aperatures like f2.8 all the way through your zoom





It's nice to see a constructive statement on here, with a legitimate response to the question that was posed.  So many smarta*s remarks on here make me scared to even ask some of the questions I wanted to post. Thanks for being real.


----------



## Fujito (Jan 21, 2011)

Photography is an art. Art has a lot of critics. If you can't take criticism then don't do art. Now whether you consider commercial photography art is a whole different discussion... 

There are a lot of bad wedding photographers out there, and they make a living. So obviously it's not all about your skills as a photographer. Like others have said, it's about marketing yourself. PPPP--price, place, packaging, product. Those are the four P's of marketing. There are five if you include positioning. Your product may suck, but if you do well in showing prospect clients why you have the best say price and packaging for them then you can maybe make some money.


----------



## ddbowdoin (Jan 22, 2011)

starseed1116 said:


> red1013 said:
> 
> 
> > As far as your dream goes go for it!!!! We all had to start our buisness some time. Just know when shootin a wedding you only get one shot at it so be sure you know what you are doing and have the ability to do it without thinking about it. as far as equipment goes you'll need
> ...




trust me, I feared the same thing.  There's always those types out there, even on forums.  Some people love being the tough guy behind a screen... oh well.


----------



## peeper (Jan 22, 2011)

this isn't exactly about the business end of things, but i can speak from my own experience with wedding photography.....

assist a pro that is willing to mentor you....

i was lucky enough to be befriended by a local pro who invited me along for a wedding.....i brought my gear, stayed out of his line of sight....fetched cards, lenses and camera bodies for him.....for free......in return, he told me what he was doing and why....ie settings, angles, and what shots were "musts"....later, in editing, we went over my images as well as his and he offered critique and insight....

we got along well and he invited me to yet another weddding.....i still fetched, but i was also given the task of detail shots of the reception and decor....

at the third wedding, i second shot...i got a grip on the "must" shots....edited.....and was paid well....

i've shot several weddings on my own now and ....honestly, had i not assisted my mentor beforehand, i would have muffed up someone's special day......

to me, this experience was far more crucial to my business than any marketing or business strategy out there.....


----------



## dnavarrojr (Jan 29, 2011)

The biggest issue with starting any kind of photography business, in my opinion, is experience.  Especially if we're talking weddings.  My photography skills have improved over the past year and I'm looking to add weddings to my portfolio, but I know that I am not a wedding photographer (yet).  And I am not going to possibly ruin some bride's big day by claiming to be something I'm not.

So my strategy learning wedding photography is to make sure I get myself invited to weddings of everyone I know.  I shoot pictures, but I make sure I stay out of the hired photographers way.  If possible, I try and buddy up to the photographer to see if s/he will answer questions.  I watch the photographers and take notes.  Where they position themselves, what equipment they use, etc...

I have shot two weddings myself for friends, but I told them up front that they were better off hiring a wedding photographer and I'd only do it if they couldn't hire one (couldn't find one for their date, or couldn't afford one) and I made them look at my existing portfolio to see what my style of shooting was.  Fortunately, in both cases, the bride was happy with my work.  I have two more weddings I'm doing this year, again as favors, and then I think I'll be ready to actually add it to my services.

I have tried to offer my services free to a few local wedding photographers in exchange for learning, but this is not a good time for that.  Even a few that I am friendly with are leery of letting someone else into the business.  Two years ago there were 5 wedding photographers in the phone book, this year there are 31.  Most of them don't have a web site to view their work and when you talk to many, they've never actually shot a wedding professionally.


----------



## Rekd (Jan 29, 2011)

ddbowdoin said:


> I'm pretty confident with PS and am very handy with post-processing software.



zOMG! 

I snorted.  :lmao:


----------

